# [Screenshots] XGL ROCKS bigtime WOW!! :D



## Satissh S (Mar 2, 2006)

I tried out the novell xgl in my gentoo 2005.0 build today. Emerge Xorg-X11 7.0 and then xgl. Now i'am running GNOME with compwiz Window manager and it seriously rocks!!  :shocked:

Screenshots
Here are a few screenies, 8)
1.*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9060/screenie6no.th.jpg
Here i have enabled opacity translucency in gconf editor and other effects such as wobble, zoom etc.,

2.*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3879/screenie26ts.th.jpg
That's the transparency through a movie running in mplayer. The xgl does this by using opacity pluggin for xgl. The terminal used is *rxvt* which supports realtime transparency. Install rxvt and do,
*urxvt -name Terminal -fn "xft:Monospaceixelsize=11" -fade 20 +sb -depth 32 -fg white -bg rgba:2000/2000/2000/dddd*.

3.*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7905/screenie33tt.th.jpg
Here is a screenie of the fast application switching,

4.*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7276/screenie43yd.th.jpg     *img221.imageshack.us/img221/3197/screenie53pl.th.jpg
That's what it came when i took the screen shot, The 3d- desktop switch is amazing and it's quite thrilling to watch!

5.*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1731/screenie65ua.th.jpg
Here is the screenshot of the new real time zooming.

You can even move around the screen while zoomed in or out. Check the following screenies, for left, top, right ,bottom parts of the screen respectfully.
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/8357/screenie71up.th.jpg    *img221.imageshack.us/img221/6680/screenie82ya.th.jpg     *img221.imageshack.us/img221/8494/screenie98tp.th.jpg      *img221.imageshack.us/img221/557/screenie108hx.th.jpg

Conclusion:
These seem extremely positive and impressive and i see great migration to linux, once they come out. As for as v*sta is concerned, i really don't think it's got a chance especially aftr i saw these.


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 2, 2006)

That's Grt Screenshots Satya.. 

BTW which Graphics Card you have?
I have tried running on Ubunty Dapper Flight 4 But unfortunately looks like XGL is crashing..


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 2, 2006)

I have nvidia 6800 gt naveen. It looks pretty well here. May be you missed something in your config? :roll:


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 2, 2006)

No.. There is some problem with my Graphics Drivers..
I have a VIA S3 Unichrome IGP


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2006)

wowwowowowow!  great that is.is that the one put forward by Novell?
what about RedHat's XGL replacement


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 2, 2006)

@ prakash: Yes, that was the one put forward by novell 
Here are few more screenies. Teaching my tux, new tricks everyday 
A clear look of the half-split screenie.,
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/9633/screenie124uf.th.jpg                             *img133.imageshack.us/img133/8780/screenie136eo.th.jpg        *img133.imageshack.us/img133/9863/screenie140yw.th.jpg
And here is the one on the wobbly-googly effect, it's beautiful, though the screenie looks bad :roll:
*img330.imageshack.us/img330/6185/screenie150gh.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2006)

That's gr8.but i mean anyone knows about RH/Fedora's AIGLX Project..


> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. We have a lightly modified X server (that includes a couple of extensions), an updated Mesa package that adds some new protocol support and a version of metacity with a composite manager. The end result is that you can use GL effects on your desktop with very few changes, the ability to turn it on and off at will, and you don't have to replace your X server in the process.


*fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx#head-d8894544cbe4b9b4f4b10b7ef41feb1d297c23c4


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm.. AIGLX doesn't work on nvidia., cards. Even if i had wished to run it. I would have probably not. So they are implementing a incremental change to Xorg itself. That's welcome! I saw the minimise effect and was pretty impressed with the first and the second ones. But i think the biggest plus abt XGL currently is that there are a lot of pluggins 'out there' which i can install and use any effect.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 3, 2006)

i guess youd be needing good hardware for that isnt it


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 3, 2006)

It seems as if a dedicated videocard is a must, but i see support for Intel Extreme graphics 2 in intel boards > 915gv.


----------



## vignesh (Mar 3, 2006)

WOW..Grt screenshots


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2006)

hmmm nice effects, but i don't find how productive is that


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 5, 2006)

Productive?? Well Productive they are, in a sense that we can see what's behind the app due to translucency effects.,  helps in screen management, but actually these are simply icandy nothin else


----------



## kato (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks very good but i guess the transparency can be adjusted but obviously it needs a graphics and i dont even have a AGP slot, so cant install it when i install a linux distro this month. Anyways does it work with all the linux distros to be precise is it a environment or an added feature of sort


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2006)

can't even read properly whats behind any app, like if u have word open how can u read or write with the whole window being transparent


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Can I install it on my comp without a graphics card? If I can I want to check it out with gentoo.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

It'll be a bit choppy, mehul and well let it become stable and i really suggest NOT to use ~x86. Wait until it becomes stable.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't mind if its a bit choppy as i just want to test it out right now, gentoo will be more for the purpose of testing right now. BTW, I got 732 MB of RAM, is it enough?
BTW, what's ~x86? Does it mean testing?


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes ~x86 means testing, repo. I dunno if it will run without gfx card! You REALLY want to test it?
If so, follow this,
*gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL
good luck!!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Gentoo has been installed, if everything is fine i will try out XGL and see what happens.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats!! buddy. Come in and join in the fun!! So we have 4 gentoo guys in the forum now!!
me, eddie, you and major!!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Well Gentoo works and I am in company of some geeks now  . No X installed till now. I am gonna emerge xorg 7.0 and see how it all goes.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello!! wait there, add the following to /etc/portage/package.unmask and /etc/portage/package.keywords and do a 
emerge -av xorg-x11
I hope you have synced and updated the portage!



> ~x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0
> ~x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5
> ~x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4
> ~x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1
> ...


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

And don't use the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx!!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

I haven't touched gentoo since installation. I am on ubuntu right now. Will get all the necessary info first then boot back to gentoo. Will follow the steps and keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2006)

Any Ideas whether my Intel 915GAV GFX card is supported by XGL or AIGLX


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 18, 2006)

I swear it is prakash!! take a look at here for a list!!
*gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2006)

> *  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grapics Device (with latest drivers)
> * Intel Corporation 82852/915GM Integrated Grapics Device (with latest drivers (drivers copied from mesa-6.4.2-r1 into the cvs-head mesa)


-above from gentoo h/w wiki.but this 915GM thing is for laptops and mine is a older Deskto board around 1 year old... :roll: .I tried XGL as Per Ubuntu wiki..it ended up in losting windows decorations or shades whatever we call it..also display hangs and very sluggish...


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 18, 2006)

probably try manually compiling it in u'r debian or other linux distro, may be it cud be fast!! But why not try XFCE along with XGL?? May be i'll be fast?! :roll:


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Novell is saying i810 driver will be updated soon to have to work smoothely with XGL+Compiz.by that time freedesktop.org and X.org people will make AIGLX parts moved into XGL project,which is also a good news for intel GFX card owners Very Happy ,meanwhile i saw this thread in ubuntu forum,where a guy seems to have got XGL+Compiz working for his 915G card using latest i810 drivers. 
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134069&highlight=i810 


> # Intel
> All intel graphics chips need the newest packages of Xgl and compiz for running flawlessly. Please wait for SL10.1 rc1.
> 
> * i915, i945
> Accelerated XVideo is broken on these cards. See Troubleshooting.


*en.opensuse.org/Xgl 
*www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Xgl


----------



## Vivek788 (Feb 22, 2007)

can it work on nvidia 5200 vram 128 mb,ram 512,p4 2.4Ghz,Asus p4MX...???
Tried in  opensuse...didnt work ...


----------

